# advice



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

Is there a business in Greece or Athens, where a foreigner can get good honest advice about all maters, with out having to hunt and chase different individuals or agencies.


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

try The Hellenic-American Wisdom of Tom Mazarakis: Advice for Visitors


----------

